# Lest We Forget



## steeley (May 28, 2012)

this story and photos won a Pulitzer prize in 2006 here is some of it.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

For more 
http://www.pulitzer.org/


----------



## Crothcipt (May 28, 2012)

Wow what a story. Thanks to all vets out there in kkf land. Without you this would be a different world.


----------



## steeley (May 28, 2012)

and to add 




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 28, 2012)

I was a FLO/CAO this past December, and this brought back some serious emotions and memories, specifically the first picture. It's a tough duty, but no where near the sacrifice of the member inside the casket.


----------



## steeley (May 28, 2012)

Jason Thank You for what you do.
and to the other members whom served.


----------



## The hekler (May 28, 2012)

This Saturday I was flying up from Pensacola to visit my family for the first time since boot (Nov.) we had a layover in Washington DC. I was privileged to be there at a time when a special US airways flight was arriving it was filled with WWII vets on there way to see the memorial. It was a humbling experience to see and talk with some of these men who served this country with such distinction. Really this is the first memorial day that I ever thought about the meaning of the holiday for more than five minutes.


----------



## steeley (May 28, 2012)

That was a Honor flight out of San Diego a little back ground
The History of Honor Flight

The inaugural Honor Flight took place in May of 2005. Six small planes flew out of Springfield, Ohio taking twelve World War II veterans on a visit to the memorial in Washington, DC. In August of 2005, an ever-expanding waiting list of veterans led our transition to commercial airline carriers with the goal of accommodating as many veterans as possible. Partnering with HonorAir in Hendersonville, North Carolina, we formed the "Honor Flight Network." Today, we continue working aggressively to expand our programs to other cities across the nation.

http://www.honorflight.org/




[/IMG]


----------



## Gravy Power (May 28, 2012)

I don't drink Budweiser, and maybe it's cheesy, but I love this commercial...

[video=youtube;rUrf6Qg4T4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUrf6Qg4T4E[/video]


----------



## steeley (May 28, 2012)

Nothing cheesy about that at all . seems like there is always a guy chopping onions with dull knife when i watch these things.
[video=youtube_share;wNPUpkbxT38]http://youtu.be/wNPUpkbxT38[/video]


----------



## Gravy Power (May 28, 2012)

This one may tug at heart strings as well...

[video=youtube;lxAxPeC7Q4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxAxPeC7Q4A[/video]


----------



## Salty dog (May 28, 2012)

I read a facebook post a little while ago from a douche bag I know. He was thanking those who *didn't* serve because "there is a peaceful solution to everything." You know the type, silver spoon boy who hasn't worked an honest day in his life. Runs around doing yoga, sailing and listening to himself. I'm anti war but we live among humans. Sometimes you got to do what you got to do.

The nerve of this jack a$$ making a political statement on this hallowed day. Whether right or left, you have to respect those who paid the ultimate price.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 28, 2012)

Great thread Steeley. Thanks to those who gave the ultimate sacrifice. My grandfather, whom I never met is buried at Arlington. I wish I could go up and see him today.


----------



## Namaxy (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread Steeley. Salty said it well....whatever your leanings you have to put them aside and honor those that paid the ultimate price. My thanks go out to all the men and women who have served this country past and present.


----------



## Chifunda (May 28, 2012)

Remembering my father, who served in WWII, Korea, and Vietnam. Two silver stars, two bronze stars, and four purple hearts. R.I.P.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 28, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> Remembering my father, who served in WWII, Korea, and Vietnam. Two silver stars, two bronze stars, and four purple hearts. R.I.P.



Wow, your dad was a bad ass!


----------



## steeley (May 28, 2012)

[/IMG]






If a veteran cant find a job, that is half a year without income. Freedom Station allows residents to stay at least nine months after they become civilians.


the rest of the story
http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2012/may/26/next-stop-freedom-station/?page=2#article


----------



## steeley (May 28, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (May 28, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> Remembering my father, who served in WWII, Korea, and Vietnam. Two silver stars, two bronze stars, and four purple hearts. R.I.P.


I will remember the honor of which your father served this great nation.


----------



## sachem allison (May 28, 2012)

honoring my father 5 tour Vietnam Naval combat corpsman attached to the Marine Corps. Thanks, dad.


----------



## Mike Davis (May 28, 2012)

I grew up in a military family. My father served from 1977-1995 in the Army. I have 2 surviving (1 deceased) uncles that fought in Vietnam (Marines), 2 other uncles that served in the Army, A grandfather that served in WWII and a sister in law that is currently in the Marines. Today i tip the glass to my family, and to all of our brave soldiers that fight for our freedom.


----------



## DWSmith (May 28, 2012)

My Dad was in the Army Air Corps on a B-24 crew in Italy. His twin brother was also in the Army Air Corps in the South Pacific. Their sister was an Army nurse in WWII and Korea. My uncle was an Army Engineer who also went ashore during D-Day. My Father-in-Law was in the Army, D-Day 3rd wave, 3rd Army with Patton. Won the Bronze Star during the Battle of the Bulge. Sadly, all are deceased now.

Me, Navy SeaBees, USNMCB 4 Port Hueneme, CA. Viet Nam from Feb 1968 to May 1970. 

Today my wife and I went to the only Memorial Day parade in NC in Thomasville. I was in my camos, had my Marine utility cover, (we wore Marine utilities as a rule), had my dog tags and my Dads dog tags on, stood all during the parade, saluted the flag and all the officers, saw two Medal of Honor winners, removed my cover and held it over my heart when the cars carrying the families of the KIA's passed and watched the mothers in those cars wipe their eyes of tears. I remembered those many years ago how we were despised when we returned and I am proud to see how the military veterans are now honored. 

I'm proud to be a veteran and hope that my contribution helped in some small way.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 28, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> My Dad was in the Army Air Corps on a B-24 crew in Italy. His twin brother was also in the Army Air Corps in the South Pacific. Their sister was an Army nurse in WWII and Korea. My uncle was an Army Engineer who also went ashore during D-Day. My Father-in-Law was in the Army, D-Day 3rd wave, 3rd Army with Patton. Won the Bronze Star during the Battle of the Bulge. Sadly, all are deceased now.
> 
> Me, Navy SeaBees, USNMCB 4 Port Hueneme, CA. Viet Nam from Feb 1968 to May 1970.
> 
> ...



Thanks David.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 28, 2012)

Just wondering, who here is currently in the military? PM me if you don't want to pubicly announce.


----------



## Namaxy (May 28, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> My Dad was in the Army Air Corps on a B-24 crew in Italy. His twin brother was also in the Army Air Corps in the South Pacific. Their sister was an Army nurse in WWII and Korea. My uncle was an Army Engineer who also went ashore during D-Day. My Father-in-Law was in the Army, D-Day 3rd wave, 3rd Army with Patton. Won the Bronze Star during the Battle of the Bulge. Sadly, all are deceased now.
> 
> Me, Navy SeaBees, USNMCB 4 Port Hueneme, CA. Viet Nam from Feb 1968 to May 1970.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your service David and I'm glad you felt honored today. My uncle flew in the B-29, but he loved to talk about B-24s.


----------



## DWSmith (May 28, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Great thread Steeley. Thanks to those who gave the ultimate sacrifice. My grandfather, whom I never met is buried at Arlington. I wish I could go up and see him today.



On Memorial Day 2013, I will personally drive you to DC to visit the grave!


----------



## mhlee (May 28, 2012)

Thank you to all of you that served.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 28, 2012)

Thank you to all who served. I am humbled by the sacrifice that all of you made and many still make today.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 28, 2012)

I remember when I first started going to bars when I turned 21. I was sitting next to a guy that you knew was a Vietnam vet. He looked and acted like Rambo in the First Blood movie. Sitting there for a few beers, it got around to the war in Iraq (first one) and weather or not the vet's. would be treated differently. I asked if he served and were, he said Vietnam (I want to say Airborne, but can't remember if true). I did something that no one had ever done in his life. I personally thanked him and bought him the next round. He just sat there for quite a few min. trying not to cry, just on the brink. That was almost 20 years ago, now its almost heard of all the time. Which I am thankful. 

I agree with Salty in that it is a fact in every one life to give respect to those that serve.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 28, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> On Memorial Day 2013, I will personally drive you to DC to visit the grave!



I'm game. I went about 15 years ago. I have a pass that lets you drive in a lot of the pathways normally restricted to visitors. I did a gravestone rubbing when I went and took flowers. It's hard to describe meeting someone like that......
My grandmother(R.I.P.) was also one of the first class of women in the Navy. I believe they were called WAVES back then. When I visited Arlington they were in the process of building a monument to them, can't wait to see that as well.


----------



## Chifunda (May 28, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Wow, your dad was a bad ass!



You would never have known it...he was the most soft spoken man you'd ever want to meet. Never heard him say so much as "damn". 

Interestingly enough, we were both in Vietnam at the same time...wonder how common that was. :confusedsign: Of course, he was on General Westmoreland's staff and I, well, I wasn't. :biggrin:


----------



## steeley (May 29, 2012)

I like to thank all who post in this thread and especially the vets thank you for your sacrifice and the freedom you afford me.

and i leave with this.




[/IMG]


----------



## Dave Martell (May 29, 2012)

steeley said:


> I like to thank all who post in this thread and especially the vets thank you for your sacrifice and the freedom you afford me.




Well said


----------



## DwarvenChef (May 29, 2012)

I served from 88-92 Army Inf 6th ID 5th of the 9th Light. My wife from in the Army from 92-03 in many fields. Many of our friends from that time are no longer with us and we remember and mourn their passing.

Thanks all for your posts and stories on this day.


----------



## ecchef (May 29, 2012)

Our Memorial Day event this year. 
http://www.facebook.com/mccsokinawa.entertainment
For these service men and women, many of whom can be deployed the next day, a celebration of life goes hand in hand with one honoring fallen comrades.


----------

